# So.. What's are your favorite three Soundtracks released during 2022 ?



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2022)

Hi,

I thought I check the pulse of the VI-C community regarding which three soundtracks you like the most that were released during 2022 ? 

Looking forward to read your choices  

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Remnant (Oct 28, 2022)

I feel like I have mostly been listening to soundtracks from the 90s lately, but I’ll give it a go:

1. Where the Crawdads Sing-Mychael Danna (stunning display of beautiful restraint)

2. Lost in Space Season Three-Christopher Lennertz (I just think he’s incredible)

3. Anatomy of a Scandal - Johan Soderqvisy (never seen the show, but this soundtrack is great)

Also, Steven Price’s Our Eternal Sky is pretty stunning, although technically album and not a soundtrack. Would love to hear your list @muziksculp.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

Remnant said:


> Would love to hear your list @muziksculp.


I will post my list in the near future. 

Thanks for posting your interesting list.


----------

